# Meet-Ups



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Some of you will know that I am trying to help my friend and former pro-footballer Björn Heidenström on his (multi-) marathon cycle epic from Oslo to South Africa. Please see Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10 

In a nutshell he is looking to raise awareness for the 43 million refugees on this planet. He started in June from the Nobel Peace Center and will arrive in South Africa in May of next year. To date he has been cycling alone and with no support vehicle. I have been doing the admin from Sweden, Torrevieja or Fuengirola. The theft of his bike in Amsterdam and the arrival of winter has lead us to believe that we need a back-up vehicle. 

So, I have hired a camper-van and will be supporting Björn as we go through Europe. 

Björn is now heading on to Spain where he has a PACKED diary. He is looking to meet as many Expat Forum members as possible in Spain. 

I am publishing the next 6 weeks diary in the hope that many of you may want to meet up with Björn and I as we travel through Spain. 

The most logical places are Barcelona, Alicante (Torrevieja) and Málaga (Fuengirola) where he staying for a number of days in each location.

Björn will be here for almost five weeks so I hope that many Ecademy members will take the opportunity to meet up with him.

Provisional Route

October
28 Girona
29 Barcelona
30 Ditto
31 Ditto

November
1Barcelona
2 Castellón
3 Valencia
4 Ditto
5 Alfaz del Pi (Strav's for coffee?) 
6 Ditto
7 Ditto
8 Travel (Villayosa, El Campello) 
9 Torrevieja
10 Ditto
11 Ditto
12 Ditto
13 Ditto
14 Ditto Fun Day
15 Ditto Fun Day
16 Ditto
17 Ditto
18 Ditto
19 Almeria
20 Nerja
21 Málaga
22 Ditto
23 Ditto (Jojo's for coffee?) 
24 Ditto 
25 Ditto 
26 Ditto (Sue's for coffee?) Marbella Evening
27 Ditto Gala Dinner - Mijas Costa
28 Ditto
29 Ronda, Coín Hypnotist Stage Show
30 Rest day (Xtreme to meet Tony Danza?) 

Dec

1 Sevilla
2 En route
3 Madrid - (Pesky Wesky for coffee?) 
4 Ditto - (Pesky Wesky for coffee?) 
5 Ditto - (Pesky Wesky for coffee?) 

Please make suggestions for meet-ups, presentations, comfortable sofas, shirts (old or new) etc 

Taliban happy that she is so far off the route!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Some of you will know that I am trying to help my friend and former pro-footballer Björn Heidenström on his (multi-) marathon cycle epic from Oslo to South Africa. Please see Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10
> 
> In a nutshell he is looking to raise awareness for the 43 million refugees on this planet. He started in June from the Nobel Peace Center and will arrive in South Africa in May of next year. To date he has been cycling alone and with no support vehicle. I have been doing the admin from Sweden, Torrevieja or Fuengirola. The theft of his bike in Amsterdam and the arrival of winter has lead us to believe that we need a back-up vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Have looked at the website and must say thought it was a little difficult to find out exactly what this guy is doing and why.  I couldn't find any mention of refugees???? So a little more info that a Pesky Wesky can understand would be appreciated. 
That said, if you want a cup of coffee in Madrid, no problem, but THREE ?!?!?!?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Give me a shout if you get lost and end up in Estepona one day Steve!  .... 

Sue x lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies, 

Pesky Wesky - I am a coffee addict. I can't ***** about other people smoking if I admit how much coffee I drink 

More seriously, your point re the prominence of the refugee issue is well made. We need to add more focus. Appreciate your thoughts - rather dryly explains About The Shirt | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10

Sue - hope to see you and yours at Albayt Resort during our trip through the Costa del Sol or at one of the many events.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhhmm, thanks all the same Steve, I dont mind meeting you for coffee, but I'm really not interested in men on pushbikes, football shirts or the companies that are sponsoring whatever - so I'll give it a miss

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I look forward to the coffee! I am aiming to leave on Thursday and should be back home in February. Take your pick!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just to update> I am in Malgrat de Mar near Barcelona. I have now picked Björn up and we are safely in Spain. All well although the learning curve re the wagon is steep as is ensuring that all mobiles (4) and laptops (3) are always charged fully. Orange lie!! **Internet Everywhere** should go alongside **The cheque is in the post** and **I will still love you in the morning**. I guess **Internet somewhere if you are lucky** does not have the same ring! 

We are in Barcelona Sunday/Monday and Castellón on Tuesday

On Wednesday we move on to Valencia and on Friday/Saturday in Jávea/Moraira/Alfaz etc 

If anybody wants a coffee etc please shout


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good to see you Steve!

I've been struggling here with this audience.....right bunch of boring [email protected] to be sure!

You managed to get laid enroute yet?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, XTreme! Got some fun gigs coming up this week.

Björn is guest of honour at Sant Andreu tomorrow and on Monday he is at Barcelona FC with the United Nations crew. Wednesday he is invited to the Valencia FC training and next Tuesday we are at the European Search Dog Training Centre in Catral. Just a few highlights among many other events in 24 hour days. 

The campervan sucks diesel faster than my ex sucked my wallet and I'm happy for a few hours online. Now, we're sitting blogging from a great bar near Malgrat del Mar. If you are ever in this neck there is a sub-30 guapita in Bar Maresme for you, Xtreme!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If you are ever in this neck there is a sub-30 guapita in Bar Maresme for you, Xtreme!


Get a photo Steve....snip/


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I-ll post it on Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10 later It will be totally respectable.


----------

